# The Best Braid out there?



## BowShooter (Oct 22, 2009)

I am going to give braid another shot!  I am looking for the best braid.  Need Opinions!!
My Questions:
1.  What braid gets the LEAST wind knots.  
2.  What pound test should i get for inshore.


I had power pro and hated it.  

Thanks Guys!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Oct 22, 2009)

Well I use PowerPro and haven't had one problem with it. Between myself and my dad we have had ZERO wind knots or any other problems in the last two years. This is the 30 lb.


----------



## Inshore GA (Oct 22, 2009)

Berkley Fire Line works good for me 20-30 lb test. I've tried many but like the fire line the best.


----------



## retired (Oct 22, 2009)

I run Power Pro on all my outfits w/ no problems.  10,20,30,50 65,80, From trout to tarpin and all in between.


----------



## speechless33759 (Oct 22, 2009)

I've come to like spiderwire braid stealth...not their cheaper one, but the one that actually is braided.


----------



## Capt. Bob (Oct 22, 2009)

*line type*

I have switched to sufix it seems to hold up better for me.  but I still get the wind wraps but not as bad.


----------



## BowShooter (Oct 22, 2009)

Alright thanks,  For some reason the power pro gives me some serious wind nots......Has any one heard of ohero braid...


----------



## jamrens (Oct 22, 2009)

invisibraid..


----------



## Pineyrooter (Oct 23, 2009)

Inshore GA said:


> Berkley Fire Line works good for me 20-30 lb test. I've tried many but like the fire line the best.



Agree. I use the 15lb. bright green on my spinnings reels for inshore and its great. I've got to say its likely the best line I've ever used for casting.


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Oct 23, 2009)

SpiderWire Invisibraid


----------



## PaulD (Oct 23, 2009)

I use Ohero. Love it. Very soft, easy to tie, very thin, no wind knots. I have rods with PP on them and it's apples to oranges difference. Great pick unless you want to spend more money and go with Hollow Core or Samurai which are on a different level in performance and price.


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Oct 23, 2009)

PaulD said:


> I use Ohero. Love it. Very soft, easy to tie, very thin, no wind knots. I have rods with PP on them and it's apples to oranges difference. Great pick unless you want to spend more money and go with Hollow Core or Samurai which are on a different level in performance and price.



Try that invisibraid.. you'll never look back.


----------



## PaulD (Oct 23, 2009)

Hahahaha...............honestly it's like boots buy what fits you.


----------



## Shamrock Fisher (Oct 23, 2009)

I guess i'm old school,tryed a buddies reel with braid and was not impressed. Just me.


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Oct 24, 2009)

Shamrock Fisher said:


> I guess i'm old school,tryed a buddies reel with braid and was not impressed. Just me.



Yeah, it is definitely a new "feel" curve, if you will. It takes alot of getting used to. I didn't switch until 2 years ago. Hated it at first, but forced myself to use because I had so much of it.... You'll like it in the end.

Fish feel different on the hook as well... But, you WILL feel the bite in 130 ft. of water, and you WILL get the hook set. Thats some of the good news about no stretch in my opinion.


----------



## Shamrock Fisher (Oct 24, 2009)

In the gulf we can't really set the hook anymore.We have to use circle hooks now while we are bottom fishing.I could see where the brade would work good sheepshead fishing around the pilings for sure.You about have to snatch before they bite.LOL. I used to hate circle hooks but now i love em.


----------



## jonkayak (Oct 24, 2009)

x3 on the SW Invisibraid on mine as well


----------



## thendric (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm upgrading to braid. Had something large cut my line on an oyster rake yesterday.  I followed the float for a while and the fish broke free on an oyster bed.

Do you tie directly to the braid or use a leader?


----------



## BowShooter (Nov 2, 2009)

Use a leader.  I connct it usually connect it with a swivel or a Uni-Uni knot.


----------



## skippygus73 (Nov 3, 2009)

I have been using power pro for 2 years now with hardly any problems.  I have 20 and 50 on 2 different rods.  The 20 is my casting rod which I can throw for miles and the 50 is for getting into the stuff and still being able to get them out.  It took me some time to find a good knot because I did have problems in the beginning with knots coming undone but have found a double palamar knot will not come undone and no superglue needed.


----------

